# Original FXZ file any good?



## TauntingBull (Jul 29, 2011)

Is the FXZ file (stock image leaked in September) still any good after these official OTAs?

Or once you run the OTA, the original FXZ is as good as trash?


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Good question. Im interested as well

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

juicy said:


> Good question. Im interested as well
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


not sure if the update was the reason why, but I couldn't fully flash the FXZ. Had to manually flash the images through moto-flash


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

The FXZ as whole is of little use if you have taken any updates, ota or leaked, but parts of it can still be used for reflashing the .866 /system, /preinstall and /osh partitions. You just have to extract those items from it and flash through fastboot.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

So if I wanted to switch from kinetic or if I messed up during a flash and bootlooped I couldn't use the fxz?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

juicy said:


> So if I wanted to switch from kinetic or if I messed up during a flash and bootlooped I couldn't use the fxz?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


No, not if you have applied ANY of the updates. If you still have the stock .866 radio and kernel, you can use it with no problems. I doubt many people here are still in that state though.

You can use R3L3AS3D to restore your /system to .866 from a bad flash or bootloop. It only flashes the system.img from the FXZ using fastboot. It does not mess with the radio or kernel.


----------

